# Question about size...



## lesliewilliams76 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello! A month ago I got my first maltese...Alex...and I am in love! :wub: He is absolutely precious. They weighed him today at the vet's office...and he is a whopping 6.5 lbs at 15 weeks old! The vet thinks he is on his way to being over 10 lbs fully grown, which is fine with me, but is this healthy for a maltese?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Hi!! My fluff, Ollie, goes between 9 and 10 lbs. and is fine. He just isn't show quality but a lovebug!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:Welcome 3: The Maltese standard is 4-7 pounds with "4-6 pounds preferred". You will find larger ones. My first Malt was from a BYB and was 11 pounds at adulthood. He may have had some Bichon in his background.


----------



## lesliewilliams76 (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanted to post this pic of him. Isn't he adorable?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lesliewilliams76 said:


> I wanted to post this pic of him. Isn't he adorable?


Oh yes, he is very adorable. In my experience there are many Malts that are quite a bit larger than the standard, as well as many who are smaller than the standard.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

He sure is cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He sure is a cutey! I have a 10 pounder and a 3 1/2 pounder....they're both as sweet as pie and I love them the same. :wub::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

He is precious! Welcome!

Our Paxton is probably going to be on the large side, also. He is almost 9 months and weighs about 6-7 pounds, but he is tall! Much taller than our other Maltese, Madison, and way taller than our Yorkie, Axel. I can see him filling out to be 9-10 pounds.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is sure cute! My Laurel is 6 pounds , but I've had an 11 pounder as well as a nine pounder in the past. I've loved them all and yes they were healthy.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

He is super adorable! Our Bella is around 9lbs and it's just more to love and my bf likes it better cause she isn't so delicate. Our Enzo is 18 weeks and weighs 5lbs so he may end up weighing more then Bella which is fine with us.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Breed standard tops out around 6 lbs, but lots of fluffs way more than that. Alex is going to be just perfect ♥. Our Lady Bella is just shy of 6 months and weighed in today at 5 lbs. 7 oz. I think she'll probably end up around 7 lbs or so. Who knows though!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

lesliewilliams76 said:


> I wanted to post this pic of him. Isn't he adorable?


 
Isn't he adorable....um YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :wub:

I think as long as his body weight matches his frame, it is a good body weight. 

Gosh that face is just screaming KISS ME :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leslie - he's absolutely adorable. :wub: Breed standard is 47 lbs but there are many Maltese who are larger. Just more to love. :wub::wub: Happy you're joining us. There's a lot of info here


----------



## lesliewilliams76 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the replies. Alex's frame does match his size right now. The vet today said that he is super healthy and looks really good. I am just so excited to have him! I love his little face, and he gets plenty of kisses from me (and my two little girls) all day long. I can't wait to learn from you guys all about this wonderful breed.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Leslie, Alex is ADORABLE! No matter his full grown size, you'll love him to pieces! Welcome to SM! We look forward to watching your baby grow.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Such a handsome boy & more to love!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He IS very adorable and looks like a Maltese to me!:wub:


----------

